# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  workflow eventHandler null

## aomec

Bonjour,

j'ai un StateMachine workflow d'approbation d'une demande de droits.
Cette demande peut avoir les tats suivants (ce sont des "State" du workflow) : InProgress, Validated, Cancelled, Processed, etc.

Quand je souhaite par exemple valider une demande, c a d la faire passer de "Inprogress"  "Validated", je dclenche un vnement "eventValidated".

Le problme est que parfois l'eventHandler associ  cet vnement est null.
Quand je cre moi-mme la demande sur mon poste, tout se passe bien, quand cette demande a t cre sur un autre poste (on travaille  deux sur ce projet), l'eventHandler est null.

Voici le code associ dans ma classe Service :


```
public event EventHandler<WrapperEventArgs> eventValidated;
```



```

```



```

```

Donc c'est le "ev" (= EventHandler<WrapperEventArgs> eventValidated), paramtre de la dernire mthode "RaiseEvent" qui est parfois null.

Une ide d'o pourrait venir ce problme ?

Merci,

----------


## aomec

Alors en plaant la ligne : 



```
workflowResults = WorkflowMediator.Instance.RunWorkflow(pDemand.WorkflowId);
```

au dbut de la mthode "ValidateDemand" avant de faire le "RaiseEvent", l'eventHandler "ev" n'est plus null, mais je tombe aprs dans le "EventDeliveryFailedException"..

Le dtail de l'exception est : 
Impossible de fournir l'vnement "eventValidated" sur le type d'interface "WFServiceInterface.IService" associ  l'ID d'instance "b46f6a03-1b15-4179-a905-9cec28cb9969".
InnerException :
System.IndexOutOfRangeException "L'index se trouve en dehors des limites du tableau."

Ma classe "WrapperEventArgs" est bien marque [Serializable], et a "WaitForIdle = true"..

Any ideas ?

----------


## aomec

Le problme de l'eventHandler null a finalement t rsolu en ajoutant dans la classe Service :


```
WorkflowResults workflowResults = null;
```

puis, dans la mthode ValidateDemand :


```

```

Quant au "eventDeliveryFailedException", a venait probablement du fait que l'on a modifi le design du workflow, puis que l'on essayait de charger une instance de workflow qui avait le design d'avant les modifications.

----------

